
Faster and Cheaper PyTorch with RaySGD - gldx
https://medium.com/distributed-computing-with-ray/faster-and-cheaper-pytorch-with-raysgd-a5a44d4fd220
======
Havoc
Looks neat. Anybody know how fault tolerant / fragile / flexible this is
especially if nodes are wildly different sizes?

Instead of AWS something that can link every PC-like device I've got at home
would be useful.

